# Salinity/GH of malawi/victorian please help!



## hiltdog69 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey guys, i just got a hydrometer and have been putting aquarium salt in my tank, does anyone know the salinity in PPT or the specific gravity that african cichlids prefer? i just want to make sure i'm in the right area and not too high, thanks


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

in my experience... 0.00 
I'm scared to ask what the quantity of salt is that you've already added.

Even NaCl users only add a small amount of salt... usually a teaspoon to tablespoon per 5g depending on who you talk to.


----------



## hiltdog69 (Nov 16, 2009)

well yeah, i only add a tablespoon per 5g when i make water changes and know it doesn't evaporate, but i've been looking and can't really get number nailed down on what is ideal. some people think none, but the way I see it, all lakes are going to have some kind of salts, the only way you can have none is filtered or distilled water, i don't know of any natural bodies of water like that


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Most bodies of water have salts, but not in the salinity way. These "salts" are often compounds of aluminum, lithium and silica. Keep on doing what you are currently, and don't worry about the salt content too much.


----------

